# Someone Help!!!



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

The water in my tank is getting ridiculous everyday! I don't have a/c and I don't have a cooler place to store them! THE WATER IS GETTING TO ABOUT 90 DEGREES EVERYDAY! PLEASE HELP! ONE OF MY CATFISH DIED AND I LOVED HER SO MUCH! SOMEONE HELP PLEASE AND FAST! I don't want them all to die!


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

How big is the tank? Ghetto fix on the cheap. Get a few plastic bottles and put water in it then freeze it and drop them in to the tank.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm really sorry about your catfish. With the high temps in Salem OR being 68 or less right now.... Why is your water getting so hot?


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hell I don't know. My house is always really stuffy during the day and it just...maybe not good circulation or something. I even think maybe my roomate is turning on the heat because he says hes "cold". Ugh...yeah and he wont listen to me when I tell him not to turn it on...so...but the water bottle idea is good...except for I leave for work at 2pm and come back at 9pm. When I leave, the water is about 78 degrees....ugh I'm in a fix. Well summer will be over soon, right? K thanks all!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Is your tank near a vent? I've found I have to rearrange my smaller tanks seasonally depending on if I have the AC or heat running.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you have a light, turn it off. You could also blow a fan across the surface, or drop the water level, If you have a HOB filter the evaporation from the falling water will help cool the tank.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes I do have a filter. And a bubbler...so those two should keep the water cooler. But no filter for my babies...I just put a small bubbler in there though. I turn it off when they're feeding though. Hahaha. I guess the weather has simmered down a bit so that is helping...but both of my heaters just gave out and I have to go buy new ones...they almost fried my fish (pieces of crap I tell you) but umm yeah. I hope my babies will last through the night without a heater  I guess I might leave the light on em? And yes my tank is near a vent, that might be the problem. Thanks everyone who has been responding I really appreciate it.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_These are Tropical fish I assume. 90 degrees isn't too much of a problem for them. What is the problem is the higher the temp of the water the less oxygen is in the water. I would drop a couple more bubblers in there for sure. Keep the water really moving at the surface and should be fine. And yes, I would move your tank or at the least, close that vent. 

Good Luck,
Kathy _


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

If your bunkie is jacking up the heat you can block the vent (if you can by shutting the flap or placing a licence plate (don't ask. Ghetto remember). I do wonder if the heater was your problem (the one in the tank). Speaking of that how big is the tank (asking again)? Since the tank is able to rise 12 degrees in 8 hours towards the evening (makes me wonder what the room temp is about 4/5 in the afternoon when the sun is beaming in to the room). Turning off the light when you're not home is a good thing (buy a lamp timer and rig it so you have a light to walk in to the house at 9-ish) less money to hand over to the electric company.

One last thing you can place egg crate over the tank (so the fish can't jump out) but with the top open there will be more surface cooling.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the help! I think I have the heating under control and the tanks arent getting too hot because of the cooler weather cycling in. Hahaha the license plate over the vent is a great idea and I love ghetto-nes! 

You guys are so helpful and I dont know where I would be without this forum! 

Much love!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

i use a small $5 fan from walmart on all my tanks, have the fan blow on the surface of the water and it will drop the temp quickly depending on the size of the tank.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome. Thats a good idea!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

In the future here are a few other ideas.



> *Aquariums that overheat is a very common thing that happens in the summer and I see the question on how do I fix this asked several times a year on different forums. So don’t worry if you have this problem you are not alone. *
> 
> *There are several ways to cool a aquarium. Some are very expensive others very simple. But the labor involved in cooling the tank is indirectly tied to the cost. The more expensive the less maintenance, the cheaper needing a constant eye and lots of work.*
> 
> ...


http://www.aworldoffish.com/tank/water/summer_cooling.shtml


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome. I think I will use the fan idea next time I need to cool my aquarium. Since it is only a 10g (hoping to get a 20g) then I'm sure it will work quite efficiently. Thanks much!


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

window a/c units can be purchased for a couple hundred. less if you find one used.


----------

